# First Babies!



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Have only had them for an hour, and Oh My! Their personalities are already showing.

Meet: 
Button (buff Orpington)
Flip (Barred Rock)
Ketchup and Nugget ( red sex links)

























I have young daughters, thus the names 
Hopefully I have the breeds correct, we will see. These babes all came from a mix pullet bin at TSC.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

They are so adorable at this age. Enjoy it, they grow too fast! Lol


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I took pics like crazy when my girls were little not wanting to miss a thing. Love at first sight & peep when I got my first six little peeps. They're just a delight to have even at going on 3 years later this May 17th. You are going to find getting these little chicks to be one of the happiest decisions you'll have ever made.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

congrats! enjoy every minute! they are beautiful! my babies just turned 2 months! i can't believe it! they grow so fast! they bring Great joy into my life! i have a very small flock of four. two are two months, one is 4 months, one is 6 months! they are all silkies
my 6 month just gave me my first egg! its so much fun ! i love my little flock so much! can't imagine how much joy they will bring you! enjoy every minute! they are such blessings!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

fantastic. yo must be so excited. keep us posted with pics as they grow pls


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats....just wondering but how did u get out of TSC with just 4 chicks because in my TSC the minimum is 6 chicks. Maybe it's different there but still???


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

So cute they are adorable please post more pics I would love to see them more


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

OliviaE said:


> Congrats....just wondering but how did u get out of TSC with just 4 chicks because in my TSC the minimum is 6 chicks. Maybe it's different there but still???


My neighbor is starting her own flock this year too. We bought 8 together to meet the minimum of 6 and divided them up.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

InnKeeper said:


> My neighbor is starting her own flock this year too. We bought 8 together to meet the minimum of 6 and divided them up.


Ohhhhh ok that makes sense. Haha thanks I didn't mean to be a stalker or anything btw... I was just confused lol


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Millie324 said:


> So cute they are adorable please post more pics I would love to see them more


Here ya go Millie!!

Button. A Buff Orpington. Already my favorite, she's very docile and calm.

























Nugget and Ketchup, Red Sex Links

























And Flip, a Barred Rock. Also the most feisty and bossy of the bunch.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

OliviaE said:


> Ohhhhh ok that makes sense. Haha thanks I didn't mean to be a stalker or anything btw... I was just confused lol


No worries  it was a legitimate question
Those darn minimums are a pain! It has been nice having someone so close by doing this at the same time.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute, congrats!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

InnKeeper said:


> No worries  it was a legitimate question
> Those darn minimums are a pain! It has been nice having someone so close by doing this at the same time.


Ok ya those minimums r such a pain...(well actually happier because I was going to get only 4 but I'm getting 6 so really I like the minimums BUT STILL)


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

InnKeeper said:


> Here ya go Millie!!
> 
> Button. A Buff Orpington. Already my favorite, she's very docile and calm.
> 
> ...


Oh so cute! They are such models, to sit there and pose so well for you. Nice!


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

InnKeeper said:


> Here ya go Millie!!
> 
> Button. A Buff Orpington. Already my favorite, she's very docile and calm.
> 
> ...


They are adorable


----------



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

They look adorable. I would be delighted if any of mine turn out like that. Well done. You should be very proud!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Totally cute!! Fabulous photos.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

So the little ones spent the night in their big girl house last night for the first time!! It's still chilly here, but it was time. They've outgrown the brooder, and I want my parking spot in the garage back, lol. 
I checked on them this morning, they seemed a little nervous, but still came to me as soon as I opened the door. I have a small electric space heater running in there for now. They're only 5 weeks old, I felt a little guilty sending them out. I keep telling myself they should be fine.









We bought a shed and built the coop inside it. There's 2 "stories". Roosts and nestbox upstairs; water, food, chicken door downstairs. I put their chick feeder and waterer in with them also for now. They haven't figured out the ladder yet.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Great pics. Intelligent set up! Very very nice! Wish I had one. Lol. Well done and good luck!


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

There's nothing like those cute babies. Enjoy them and spend alot of time with them and they will stay all over you.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Great pics. Intelligent set up! Very very nice! Wish I had one. Lol. Well done and good luck!


Thank you! I'm happy how it turned out.


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------

